# Mercedes Clocks



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Was given a glossy black china slr "camera" with a Mercedes clock in the position of the lens. Have seen a few Mercedes inserts in ornaments on the Squinternet, but just can't find out any company details. Probably a back street German mass maker....? Would welcome a lead or two. Thanks.

While I am here, I suggested the idea of a UK based clock forum, and would like to give a big THANKS to Mel and all the Mods. Building up nicely.

Mike


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've seen a few of these Mercedes insertion movements in various china cases. IIRC, a few years ago the 30-hour mechanical ones were actually cheaper than the quartz ones! AG Thomas sell the quartz movements for Â£16.


----------

